# logowanie permision denied

## maczetax

odrazu zaczne od tego ze nie wiem co popsulem, zrobilem tak: skasowalem uzytkownika maczeta potem dodalem go tak: 

```
useradd maczeta -m -G users,wheel,audio,games -s /bin/bash 
```

 zeby nie stracic ustawin to nie kasowalem katalogu /home/maczeta, potem tylko chown -Rv maczeta /home/maczeta i wszystko dzialalo przez jakies 10 min, nagle przestalo wszystko reagowac, zamknolem iksy i sie wylogowalem , probuje sie zalogowac ponownie a tu: 

```

bestia login:

Password:

Last Login: Thu Oct 12 23:29:26 on vc/1 

No Directory /gome/maczeta!

Logging in with home = "/".

login: no shell: Permision denied.

```

i jestem wylogowany..., probowalem dodac innego usera i jest to samo, probowalem zmienic shela i nadal to samo... co sie stalo? jak to naprawic  :Sad: 

----------

## nelchael

Oblookaj /etc/passwd - powinien tam byc wpis podobny do tego:

```
nelchael@nelchael ~$ cat /etc/passwd | grep nelchael

nelchael:x:1000:100::/home/nelchael:/bin/bash

nelchael@nelchael ~$ 
```

Chodzi o /home/nelchael i /bin/bash  :Smile: 

----------

## maczetax

sprawdzilem i mam:

```

bestia root # cat /etc/passwd | grep maczeta

maczeta:x:1000:100::/home/maczeta:/bin/bash

```

----------

## maczetax

pomoze mi ktos?

co mam zrobic, nie bede przeciez pracowal na roocie...

----------

## Woocash

Można to daj jako workaround, ale stwórz nowego usera, np. meczetax i skopiuj zawartość /home/meczeta do /home/meczetax

I próbuj rozwiązać problem z konta meczetax, a jak Ci sie uda to wystarczy tylko userdel meczetax  :Wink:  i pracuj jako meczeta

----------

## maczetax

wlasnie w tym jest problem ze nawet jak dodam nowego usera to i tak mam permission denied  :Sad: 

----------

## orli

Pokaz ls -l /home i ls -l /home/maczeta

Wpisz su maczeta i potem echo $HOME, moze /home masz na osobnej partycji i cos wpis w fstab popsulo ?

----------

## maczetax

```

bash-2.05b# ls -l /home         

total 4

drwxrw-rw-  56 maczeta users  2344 Oct 13 16:15 maczeta

drwxr-xr-x   2 maczeta users   168 Oct  9 20:55 programy c

drwxr-xr-x   3 maczeta upload   72 Oct  5 21:14 upload

bash-2.05b# ls -l /home/maczeta/

total 79

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    88 Sep 23 23:41 Desktop

drwxrw-rw-   9 maczeta users   504 Oct 12 22:59 evolution

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users  5309 Sep 28 20:17 fsadfds.sxw

drwxrw-rw-  10 maczeta users   920 Oct 12 23:11 images

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users 58110 Sep 20 23:04 lista.pls

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   518 Oct 12 21:47 servers.cfg

-rw-r--r--   1 root    root    282 Sep 28 22:17 signature

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    96 Oct  9 21:41 wallpapers

bash-2.05b# su maczeta

Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied

```

emergowalem bash'a i nadal to samo....   :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

 *maczetax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# ls -l /home/maczeta/
> 
> ...

 

jesli dobrze widze to jednak nie na wszystko pusciles 'chown -R'

sprawdz jeszcze wynik ls -al, jesli nie pomoze 'postnij' go tutaj - zobaczymy.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## maczetax

oj chyba wszystko...

```

bash-2.05b# ls -la /home/maczeta/

total 224

drwxrw-rw-  56 maczeta users  2344 Oct 13 16:15 .

drwxrw-rw-   5 maczeta users   128 Oct 13 15:24 ..

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    72 Sep 20 20:40 .acrobat

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    88 Sep 20 20:40 .adobe

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users    72 Oct 12 23:07 .armyops210

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    80 Sep 23 22:28 .azureus

drwxrw-rw-   5 maczeta users   280 Oct 12 18:36 .Azureus

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users  7718 Oct 12 23:13 .bash_history

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   232 Oct 13 15:04 .bash_profile

-rw-r--r--   1 maczeta users  1102 Oct 13 16:15 .bashrc

drwxrw-rw-   4 maczeta users   168 Sep 19 14:51 .bmp

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users   112 Sep 22 17:55 .camel_certs

drwxrw-rw-  18 maczeta users   432 Sep 23 22:51 .ccache

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    80 Sep 21 20:58 .dc_qt

drwxrw-rw-   5 maczeta users   416 Sep 21 21:03 .dctc

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    88 Sep 23 23:41 Desktop

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users  4526 Oct 12 22:49 .eMule

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users    16 Sep 19 12:34 .esd_auth

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users    72 Sep 19 13:18 .Eterm

drwxrw-rw-   9 maczeta users   504 Oct 12 22:59 evolution

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users     0 Oct  8 08:30 .fonts.cache-1

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users  5309 Sep 28 20:17 fsadfds.sxw

drwxrw-rw-  13 maczeta users   616 Oct  7 20:43 .fvwm

drwxrw-rw-   5 maczeta users   120 Oct 12 23:07 .gconf

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    80 Oct 12 23:13 .gconfd

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users    72 Sep 24 19:18 .gdesklets

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users   152 Sep 20 23:14 .gftp

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users   240 Sep 24 00:14 .gg

drwxrw-rw-  21 maczeta users   840 Oct 12 23:13 .gimp-2.0

drwxrw-rw-   5 maczeta users   184 Sep 19 18:20 .gkrellm

drwxrw-rw-   5 maczeta users   280 Sep 20 22:42 .gkrellm2

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    80 Sep 20 22:40 .gkrellm-reminder

drwxrw-rw-   6 maczeta users   168 Sep 24 20:08 .gnome

drwxrw-rw-   8 maczeta users   376 Oct 11 20:04 .gnome2

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    80 Sep 21 08:08 .gnome2_private

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    48 Sep 24 20:08 .gnome_private

drwxrw-rw-   5 maczeta users   208 Oct 12 16:24 .gqview

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   160 Oct  9 20:36 .gtkrc

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   160 Oct  9 20:36 .gtkrc.tmp-2

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    96 Oct  9 22:40 .gtksee

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   636 Oct 11 20:07 .ICEauthority

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    88 Sep 24 22:17 .icons

drwxrw-rw-  10 maczeta users   920 Oct 12 23:11 images

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users    80 Sep 19 22:19 .java

drwxrw-rw-   7 maczeta users   344 Sep 22 00:59 .jedit

drwxrw-rw-   4 maczeta users    96 Sep 19 22:19 .jpi_cache

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users   168 Sep 23 18:55 .kde

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users   112 Oct  4 19:28 .links

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users 58110 Sep 20 23:04 lista.pls

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users    80 Oct 11 20:07 .loki

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users  2269 Sep 20 16:12 .mailcap

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users   168 Oct 12 23:13 .mc

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users   112 Sep 23 23:53 .mcop

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users    31 Oct  2 10:00 .mcoprc

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   635 Sep 20 16:12 .mime.types

drwxrw-rw-   5 maczeta users   208 Sep 25 22:32 .mozilla

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users   208 Sep 24 18:55 .mplayer

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users    20 Oct  5 19:42 .mysql_history

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users   112 Sep 23 23:41 .nautilus

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users    72 Sep 20 16:12 .openoffice

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   339 Oct 10 16:53 .opmixer

drwxrw-rw-   4 maczeta users   496 Oct  9 19:53 .pan

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users 10660 Oct 10 17:15 .plugin141.trace

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users   176 Oct  9 21:24 .qt

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   263 Sep 22 00:50 .recently-used

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users  1024 Sep 25 02:15 .rnd

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   518 Oct 12 21:47 servers.cfg

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users    72 Sep 20 16:12 .sversionrc

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users  1466 Oct 13 15:04 .tcsh.config

drwxrw-rw-   4 maczeta users   120 Oct  9 19:39 .themes

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users    72 Sep 22 23:36 .thumbnails

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users  6044 Sep 30 19:02 .viminfo

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    96 Oct  9 21:41 wallpapers

drwxrw-rw-   4 maczeta users   224 Oct  5 20:32 .wine

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users   144 Sep 20 22:38 .wmWeatherReports

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users   100 Sep 30 19:37 .Xauthority

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    80 Sep 24 00:34 .xcdroast

drwxrw-rw-   2 maczeta users    80 Sep 21 20:59 .xine

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users    10 May  4 10:18 .xinitrc

drwxrw-rw-   4 maczeta users    96 Sep 19 18:11 .xmms

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users    64 Sep 19 19:12 .Xresources

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users    10 Sep 18 23:02 .Xsession

-rw-rw----   1 maczeta users    11 May  4 10:17 .Xsession-old

drwxrw-rw-   3 maczeta users   128 Sep 24 20:09 .xwine

```

----------

## nelchael

 *maczetax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> bash-2.05b# ls -l /home         
> 
> ...

 

A 

```
ls -al /home/
```

?

----------

## maczetax

```

bash-2.05b# ls -al /home/

total 5

drwxrw-rw-   5 maczeta users   128 Oct 13 15:24 .

drwxr-xr-x  20 root    root    456 Oct 13 15:57 ..

drwxrw-rw-  56 maczeta users  2344 Oct 13 16:15 maczeta

drwxr-xr-x   2 maczeta users   168 Oct  9 20:55 programy c

drwxr-xr-x   3 maczeta upload   72 Oct  5 21:14 upload

```

ale to chyba nie wina uprawnien skoro:

```

bash-2.05b# su maczeta

Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied

```

nie dziala...

----------

## nelchael

A to:

```
mount

ls -l /bin/bash

ls -l /bin/sh
```

IMHO:

```
chown root:root /home && chmod 755 /home
```

----------

## maczetax

```

bash-2.05b# mount

/dev/hdg5 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

/dev/hdg1 on /boot type reiserfs (rw,noatime,notail)

/dev/hdg4 on /dane type reiserfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

bash-2.05b# ls -l /bin/bash

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 686480 Oct 13 16:50 /bin/bash

bash-2.05b# ls -l /bin/sh  

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 4 Oct 13 16:50 /bin/sh -> bash

```

po

```

chown root:root /home && chmod 755 /home 

```

nadal to samo

----------

## nelchael

Ech... koncza mi sie pomysly co to moze byc, ale:

```
ls -ald /bin /
```

----------

## maczetax

```

bash-2.05b# ls -ald /bin/

drwxr--r--  2 root root 4216 Oct 13 16:50 /bin/

```

----------

## nelchael

```

ls -ald /bin /

            ^ TU JEST SPACJA!

```

```
chmod 755 /bin
```

?

----------

## maczetax

```

bash-2.05b# ls -ald /bin /

drwxr-xr-x  20 root root  456 Oct 13 15:57 /

drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4216 Oct 13 16:50 /bin

```

nadal to samo   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## nelchael

Nie mam pojecia o so chodzi...

----------

## orli

To jeszcze upewnij sie ze w /etc/shells jest /bin/bash

----------

## Woocash

Ew. możesz zmienić shell'a  :Wink: 

----------

## maczetax

chyba bede musial pracowac jako root   :Sad:   myslicie ze emerge world lub system cos pomoze?

----------

## _troll_

nie mam zeilonego pojecia co moze byc zrabane - zakladajac ze nic specjalnie nie rozwaliles  :Wink: )))

a na powaznie : sprobuj utworzyc w systemie innego usera - powiedzmy o nazwie 'adsf' (czy jakkolwiek inaczej) i zobacz czy root moze sie na niego chroot'owac. jesli tak - dzialaj tak, az zobaczysz ze beda dzialaly Xsy.

PS. 'podejrzewam' jeszcze pam'a.... moze sprobuj emerge pam ?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## zytek

 *maczetax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> bestia login:
> ...

 

No Directory /gome/maczeta!

gome?  :Smile: 

to literówka przy przepisywaniu komunikatu czy może przyczyna błędu?

----------

## maczetax

```

bash-2.05b# useradd abcd

bash-2.05b# passwd abcd

New UNIX password: 

BAD PASSWORD: it is based on a dictionary word

Retype new UNIX password: 

passwd: password updated successfully

bash-2.05b# su abcd

Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied

```

zaraz zrobie emerge pam

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> to literówka przy przepisywaniu komunikatu czy może przyczyna błędu?
> 
> 

 

tak, pierwsze posty pisalem w links wiec przepisywalem z innej konsoli

.......

po emerge pam nadal to samo  :Sad:    co tu sie dzieje.... nie chce mi sie od nowa gentoo instalowa ....  :Sad: 

----------

## maczetax

czy jest jeszcze co co mógłbym zrobić? jest na tym forum jaki geniusz?  :Smile: 

dodam jeszcze że po kilkuset próbach dostaje teraz takie info:

```

bestia login: 

Password: 

Last Login: Thu Oct 12 23:29:26 on vc/1 

login: no shell: Permision denied. 

```

jeszcze jak wróce do domu to sprawdzš czy skopiowanie backupu katalogu /etc którego zrobiłem jaki trydzień temu co da, jak nie to mogę liczyć tylko na jakš dobrš dusze na forum która mi pomoże  :Smile: 

----------

## maczetax

to chyba nie jest wuna shella tylko czegos innego:

```

bash-2.05b# su maczeta

Cannot execute /bin/tcsh: Permission denied

bash-2.05b# su maczeta

Cannot execute /bin/csh: Permission denied

bash-2.05b# su maczeta

Cannot execute /bin/sash: Permission denied

```

zaden shell nie dziala wiec nawet zmiana nic nie pomaga....

nawet zrobilem tak emegre -C bash potem z livecd zainstalowalem od nowa basha i nadal jest to samo...

----------

## _troll_

hmmm

mozliwe, ze znalazlem calkiem przypadkiem rozwiazanie - ale bedzie wymagalo przeczytania article'a po angielsku:

http://linuxgazette.net/issue52/okopnik.html

wyglada jak to czego szukasz. a swoja droga sam ide przeczytac i sie doksztalcic  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

_troll_ - dzieki za linka  :Smile:  musze przyznac, ze rozwiazanie banalne  :Wink: 

----------

## _troll_

hehehe. nie ma za co  :Wink: 

jak zawsze: wystarczylo poczytac  :Very Happy: 

BTW. nelcheal: nowy awatarek?  :Smile:  ciekawy....

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> BTW. nelcheal: nowy awatarek?  ciekawy....

 

Pajaczek jest niemniej pokrzaczony niz ja  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## maczetax

Witam, 

nie było mnie troche czasu.... kłopoty z kobietą... trzeba było troche wypić  :Smile:  , wracając do tematu, chodziło o zmienienie praw do biblioteki ld-2.3.3.so, wcześniej robiło mi się emerge -e world więc po skończonym emerge prawa zostały zmienione, no i próbuje zalogować sie na innego usera niż root a tu inny kłopot:

```

root@bestia ~ :) su maczeta

dircolors: `/etc/DIR_COLORS': Permission denied

I have no name!@bestia /root :) 

```

prawa do dir_colors sa poprawne

----------

